# got my european mount today



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

taxidermist called while I was splitting wood this morning. He said this was a very unusual buck. The one side has a weird rack and now I have a better idea why. The skull is kinda deformed. The eye socket on its right side is a good half inch further forward than the left socket. Thus, the antler base is more forward and pointed slightly downward toward the nose. Wonder if he was mal-nurished or injured at a young age...or perhaps weird genes. Either way, I'm happy as can be with a nice European mount of my first archery buck.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks real nice!How much did you pay to have it done?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

$125

A guy named Andy did it. He gets most of his business (and mine) by advertising at Phillips Meats in Zanesville.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nicely done...great first archery buck! Congrats.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice mount...Rack looks almost like my fiest buck ...both main beams tips broomed off..Got mine hanging on the wall..Be proud of it Nice Buck......Jim......


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

very nice, congratulations


----------

